# Looking for ob trainer in Northern VA- no clicker



## Melissa_A (Apr 28, 2009)

We are looking for a great obedience class in Northern VA. We don't want to do a clicker class because we don't want to have to rely on a clicker. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I just wanted to mention that clicker training doesn't make you "rely on" a clicker any more than any other method makes you "rely on" the tools they use in training. A clicker is just a tool to use when you are first training a new behavior to a dog. If used correctly a clicker should not have to be relied on for anything, because the clicker and reward is faded pretty early in training when used properly.
I also wanted to mention that if a class is advertised as clicker training, that doesn't necessarily mean that they require all the dog owners to use a clicker. I've been to classes before where they were called "clicker training" but you didn't HAVE to use a clicker on your dog to be part of the class.


----------



## Melissa_A (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay, good to know. I don't know too much about it, but we just wanted to make sure whatever training we did with Marley would still work even if we didn't have a clicker. I'll be sure to ask each trainer their approach...


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Melissa, I used to feel the same as you about clickers. When I got my third dog I decided to try it. It really makes training much easier. And you only use it so the dog understands what you are asking. Once he knows he's doing the right thing, you don't need it. Definitely give it a try. I now recommend people find a trainer that DOES use clickers.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

This feels a little like shameless self promotion, but this is an article I wrote for HowStuffWorks about dog training:

http://animals.howstuffworks.com/pets/dog-training.htm

It explains how clicker training works and why. There are many sites that go a lot more in depth about the actual how-to of it but it might be a good place to start because it kind of gives the background. You definitely don't need to have a clicker to get your dog to obey once they learn commands, it's just a method of training the commands - and the fastest, easiest, most fun method I've used. I would highly recommend a clicker (good) clicker class.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I think clicker training is ok, but we decided not to go that route. Our pup isn't really food motivated, so she was like, why are you making that noise all the time??? We just use her tennis ball or other toys in training w/o a clicker. Our trainer doesn't use them, but he said that they can be good to teach complex tricks, but that they aren't really necessary for basic obedience.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

You can use toys with clicker training, or anything else the dog finds motivating. It doesn't have to be treats.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Exactly all the clicker does is mark the behavior so that the dog can match the wanted behavior with the reward..be it food, or a ball, or lavish praise, or whatever works best for you and your dog.


----------

